# male or female



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

just wondering


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Brujo = gay


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the "other" option is kinda freaking me out...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> the "other" option is kinda freaking me out...
> [snapback]1199266[/snapback]​










i know wat u mean gals..............the thought just sickens me

jk ladies.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oh good god ... i was the first ... KAREN!? where for art thou!?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Me=100% warm blooded male


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

male


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a penis


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

male


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

oh yea forgot to add, im a male


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i'm a dude


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm a girl, erm woman


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

other


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

male duh!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> *Brujo = gay*
> [snapback]1199260[/snapback]​


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

male.
I have a penis


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

This is the dumbest poll ever!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Brujo = gay
> [snapback]1199260[/snapback]​


"other"


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

do you really need to ask if there the majority of us are guys? look in the lounge and see the masculine topics like hot bitches and war videos


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> do you really need to ask if there the majority of us are guys? look in the lounge and see the masculine topics like hot bitches and war videos
> [snapback]1199445[/snapback]​


buddy not all ppl are striaght


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > *Brujo = gay*
> ...










c*nt. I knew either you or that otehr cnt kevin werre going to do that,



rchan11 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Brujo = gay
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> oh good god ... i was the first ... KAREN!? where for art thou!?
> [snapback]1199272[/snapback]​


Aqui! Hahaha...



Dawgnutz said:


> I have a penis
> [snapback]1199289[/snapback]​


Wonderful, I have a vagina.

Im assuming the "other" option would be for hermaphrodites?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > oh good god ... i was the first ... KAREN!? where for art thou!?
> ...


not exactly other is for anyhting else whether it be hermaphrodites to homosexual


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rocker said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


What does homosexual have anything to do with gender?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


being a hermaphrodite has nothing to do with a gender too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rocker said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > rocker said:
> ...


Look up the word.



dictionary.com said:


> Main Entry: her·maph·ro·dite
> Function: noun
> 1 : an abnormal individual especially among the higher vertebrates *having both male and female reproductive organs*


You were saying?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


it is not stating whether it is a gender it is stating that a hermaphrodite has both male and female genitalia.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

rocker said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > rocker said:
> ...


dude she's right....because wouldn't couldn't the person be both sexes? Or is it just a deformity where you get an extra "part" but you are still a certain sex....if you are still one sex just an extra part then rocker's right and if you can be either or...nat's right..


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

oh btw, I didn't know what a hermaphite was so I just sorta guessed.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there are only 2 genders, male and female there is no such thing as "other". being a hermaphrodite does not mean that you're your own gender. it means that you have both male and female reproductive organs and/or genitalia. i can have a bag of oranges and a bag of apples. if i put them both into another bag i don't get a new fruit, i get a bag full of apples and oranges.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


u cant really be both male and female only one u can be but added with an extra part.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

rocker said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > rocker said:
> ...


is there a scientific way to tell if you're male or female when your are a hemo..blah ?or did you just pull that out of your ass?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

they're called reproductive organs. i assume you haven't taken sex ed yet, lol.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


there are only 2 genders and always will be male and female. And any of them can have another genitalia from any other gender.And just because u have both does not mean it is a new gender. And there probably is a scientific reason


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

rocker said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > rocker said:
> ...


I was just wondering is there a way to tell them which sex they're or are the doctors like you want him sewed or her chopped?

Also why'd you put an other if you are saying there's only 2 sexes?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there are no humans (not to my knowledge) that have both male and female reproductive organs, only genitalia (unlike some invertebrates that have both). so, the scale always tips to one side.

i.e. person A has a vagina and penis, ovaries but no testicles. in which case the person is a female with a penis. often times the penis won't even work. and some women have also "grown" a penis from where their clitoris would be. but i'm not sure that consitutes a hermaphrodite.

to be honest, i'm not even sure if a true human hermaphrodite exists. this being that even the people that we consider "hermaphrodites" cannot really reproduce with both organs. they display both genitalia, but one or both don't function.

there are transgender folk, but that's different, more about hormones.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


i put "other" because it was a joke. Obviously i could of meant anything by that. But since someone actually answered "other" then i guess well have to play along with then wont we.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> there are no humans (not to my knowledge) that have both male and female reproductive organs, only genitalia (unlike some invertebrates that have both). so, the scale always tips to one side.
> 
> i.e. person A has a vagina and penis, ovaries but no testicles.
> [snapback]1199584[/snapback]​


ahh so it's ALWAYS a girl? Anyways if a hermaphodite is ALWAYS female then rockers right...anyways....back on topic.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

check my edited post.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hyphen said:


> check my edited post.
> [snapback]1199596[/snapback]​


did u know ciara was a hermaphrodite? She had her penis cut off when she was a child.

O pimp fish im not sure but i think males can be hermaphrodites too


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> they're called reproductive organs. i assume you haven't taken sex ed yet, lol.
> [snapback]1199555[/snapback]​


why'd u edit ur post? And I know but how do you tell if it's male or female if it has both parts? is it ALWAYS female or do the parents get to choose or the doctor decides on what would work best with dna or something?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> there are no humans (not to my knowledge) that have both male and female reproductive organs, only genitalia (unlike some invertebrates that have both). so, the scale always tips to one side.
> 
> i.e. person A has a vagina and penis, ovaries but no testicles. in which case the person is a female with a penis. often times the penis won't even work. and some women have also "grown" a penis from where their clitoris would be. but i'm not sure that consitutes a hermaphrodite.
> 
> ...


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

omfg, just post a new post christ stop editing it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > they're called reproductive organs. i assume you haven't taken sex ed yet, lol.
> ...


hermaphrodites dont look any different from the average person. U can still tell just by look at them they still lok like a i.e. woman but may have a penis.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > they're called reproductive organs. i assume you haven't taken sex ed yet, lol.
> ...


i added more to my post. it's not always female, i was just using an example. all of the "hermaphrodites" i've heard of were females with a penis. as for deciding on which gender to be, that depends. sometimes the harmaphrodite thing is an accumulated process. it happens over a period of time. (read above reference to women who grew a penis)

i highly doubt doctors would perform any sort of sex change procedure on a newborn or pre-pubescent child. later, however, after the person has hit puberty (most likely post-puberty) the person can decide on what he/she wants to be. but you're thinking more along the lines of transgender people. (a man that acts like a woman or vice versa).


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

wow, this is the only thread I"ve ever actually learned something from on p-fury.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


I was just think like breats and hair, and stuff. Also what about locker rooms and showers? I was think, like I heard a story a kid had to have his penis amputated and was "given" a vagin and was a girl. Ecept he still acted like a male and didn't grow breats and talked like a male. So you would think you would be what you were made for because I don't think they would keep the penis if a girl hemo talked like a girl and grew breasts, you'd think it'd be a girl then....I dunno.

Also man it would suck to be in a girl or guys locked room....Especially a girl locker room and you have to shower or change into a swimsuit and everyone notices....Fell sorry for'm.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> I was just think like breats and hair, and stuff. Also what about locker rooms and showers? I was think, like I heard a story a kid had to have his penis amputated and was "given" a vagin and was a girl. Ecept he still acted like a male and didn't grow breats and talked like a male. So you would think you would be what you were made for because I don't think they would keep the penis if a girl hemo talked like a girl and grew breasts, you'd think it'd be a girl then....I dunno.
> 
> Also man it would suck to be in a girl or guys locked room....Especially a girl locker room and you have to shower or change into a swimsuit and everyone notices....Fell sorry for'm.
> 
> ...


those aren't hermaphrodites. you have to get a few things clear, there are a few distinct groups:

hermaphrodite, transgender, and transvestite. the person you're talking about is neither, he just got a sex change, that's all. meaning he got female genitalia but wasn't given estrogen doses to increase his femininity.

*edit* i used the term sex change really loosely. i should've said "genitalia swap"


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

im a dude


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Brujo = gay
> [snapback]1199260[/snapback]​


Aye dios!! violador de hombres!!











bobme said:


> other
> [snapback]1199338[/snapback]​


Why cause you have a banana in yo0ur tailpipe?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

since when are there EIGHT girls on pfury???

oh and....


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Back on topic...Male here.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

42 guys 8 girls sounds like a porno


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oh and....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not an owner, but I've used my fair share







............


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

guy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> since when are there EIGHT girls on pfury???
> 
> oh and....
> [snapback]1199673[/snapback]​


1 Tinkerbelle
2 Dracofish
3 sunSHINE
4 WilliamBradley
5 pcrose (when she posts)
6 KumbiaQueens
7 DaisyDarko
8 Me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you forgot piranhaqueen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> you forgot piranhaqueen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didnt, I just thought she left. She doesnt post as much as she used to. But as I have checked she has been on lately. Either way she said eight people, so I listed eight


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

and now it says 10.....


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

And now that I voted 11


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow four others?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i am one of them,instead of a penis i have a vicious writhing demonic worm that emerges from my vaginal cavern to feed on the flesh and blood of the unsuspecting whores i pick up at the club.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> wow, this is the only thread I"ve ever actually learned something from on p-fury.
> [snapback]1199621[/snapback]​


That was just lam3.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just think like breats and hair, and stuff. Also what about locker rooms and showers? I was think, like I heard a story a kid had to have his penis amputated and was "given" a vagin and was a girl. Ecept he still acted like a male and didn't grow breats and talked like a male. So you would think you would be what you were made for because I don't think they would keep the penis if a girl hemo talked like a girl and grew breasts, you'd think it'd be a girl then....I dunno.
> ...


I was using it as an example.....


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Fido said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, this is the only thread I"ve ever actually learned something from on p-fury.
> ...


what?







I really havent asked many questions on stuff just here to check stuff out and help out on the cichlid site.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mostly dudes here


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> mostly dudes here
> [snapback]1200815[/snapback]​


aka c*ck fest.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

glad to see were backon topic and wow only 10 girls out of the 6000 members or so.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> i am one of them,instead of a penis i have a vicious writhing demonic worm that emerges from my vaginal cavern to feed on the flesh and blood of the unsuspecting whores i pick up at the club.
> [snapback]1200779[/snapback]​










.....im a male


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, this is the only thread I"ve ever actually learned something from on p-fury.
> ...


Your post's are just ''lam3''


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


lol nice.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


gordeez quickly, use that emoticon with the 2 ppl laughing at the loner before the moment is over


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

rocker said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


lol ya he forgot that...i think he passed out so I'll post it for him:
well I couldnt find it so here's better fido


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


its just not the same without gordeez'es emoticon








cmon gordeez dont let us down


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rocker said:


> 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> 
> 
> > rocker said:
> ...










whats with all yall praising Gordo?


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Fido said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


because he's a constant alcoholic and we admire alcoholics


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Fido said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > 6Fish_Pimp6 said:
> ...


ur posts are lam3.... dont be mad cause no one is praising u......probably cry urself to sleep


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

rocker said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > rocker said:
> ...


burn.....right gordee?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> And now that I voted 11
> [snapback]1200521[/snapback]​


okay... so since you didn't vote for the initial 8, that leaves 3 unaccounted for.

all those with vaginas please raise your hand







(i'd have said boobs but um... i think a couple of the guys woulda had to stand up......)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > And now that I voted 11
> ...


christmas is comein soon enough


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > And now that I voted 11
> ...


hey shut up, i have man tits.








wes


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > And now that I voted 11
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

rocker said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...











Hey its never to late to use Drews Emoticon~!~ BTW, I jacked him cause hes really a she



6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Burn my #REMOVED#, BURN!











PIRANHA KING said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > ~SUNshine~ said:
> ...










Indeed


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> rocker said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


yes gordeez u have showed us the emoticon


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

This is Sacktacular!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually truth be known, and it is a fact too









ALL MALES ARE JUST FAILED FEMALES FROM BIRTH.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh man crosshair, thank you.. new quote for me.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Actually truth be known, and it is a fact too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm not sexually dimorphic so I can't tell.


----------

